# Intense 951 LG1+, Kettenblatt streift an Kefü, da Kefü zu nah am Rahmen, lösung?



## .Pippo. (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Habe ein Intense 951 von 2010.
Hab mir letztens die e.13 LG1+ gebraucht ergattert.

Nun wollte ich diese montieren, jedoch streift das Kettenblatt
extrem an der Kefü, da diese zu nah am Rahmen ist!.

Ich denke die folgenende Bilder sollten das erläutern.
Rot markiert sind einfach M6 muttern die ich aufgebohrt hab, 
und als dicke Unterlegscheiben missbraucht habe, 
dicke wohl 4-5mm, könnt ich mal nachmessen.
Diese liegen zwischen Kefü Backplate und der ISCG 05 Aufnahme
des Rahmens.

Blau markiert ist die Problemstelle, da ohne die "Unterlegmuttern"
die Kefü 4-5mm weiter nach rechts/zum Rahmen rutscht, und somit das Kettenblatt von innen, außen an der oberen Führung streift, und
das nicht zu leicht, also man kann die Kefü nicht anziehen...



 

 

 

Ist das problem normal/bekannt?
Kann es Stabilitätsprobleme mit den "Unterlegmuttern" geben?
Bin mit dem pfusch eig. nicht ganz zufrieden, 
aber wenn es hält uns keine andere Lösung gibt,
aber wie habt ihr das denn gemacht?

Hoffe auf eure Tipps und evtl Erfahrungen =)

Mfg
Philipp


----------



## Boeserwolf (26. Oktober 2011)

da sind normalerweise spacer bei der kefü dabei, sollte also kein problem darstellen, kannst deine muttern ja gegen richtige beilagscheiben austauschen, bei der straitline silentguide sind z.B. welche aus plastik dabei: http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/14615/size/big/cat/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Pippo. (26. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

Aha, Kefü war gebraucht, da waren keine Spacer dabei,
nur der Ring zur Innenlagermontage.

Dachte nur das das die Stabilität eben beeinflusst wenn die Kefü
nicht auf der Aufnahme aufliegt. Längere Schrauben = mehr Hebel etc.

Aber wenn das üblich ist, und das kein problem darstellt
lass ich die Muttern, die passen genau =)

Bisher hats immer genau gepasst wenn die Kefü direkt auflag,
deswegen war ich irritiert =)

Aber Danke 

Villeicht kann ja noch jemand Erfahrungen posten 
der die Selbe Kefü hat.


----------



## Endless86 (27. Oktober 2011)

guck einfach mal in den thread details 951? auf die letzten seiten


----------

